# Gaggia 2015 - is 9 Bar NOT 15 !! - sacrelidge is it better than the older models ?



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok I know the 2015 classic and 2016 classic have had a bad press because Philips tampered with a "classic " design common among the issues raised are

1 It doesn't have an OPV valve - EDIT - IT DOES have one and its adjustable !!!!

2 Its set at 15 bar (advertising literature) and as it has no OPV valve it cant be adjusted to a traditional 9Bar in memory of Mr Pavoni and his early experiments

So for a while as a 2015 owner and now a pre 2015 owner its bugged me as to what is really the pressure at the portafilter of the 2015 model - there have been reports that its not 15Bar. So here we go whith a basket gauge on a 2015 (unmodified just 7 months old)

heated the machine up for 20mins (yes I had to keep turning it on again as it turns off after 5)

Filled the gauge and basket up with water

Turned on and opened the steam valve to get rid of any air bubbles

and here is the result -









9 Bar all day long - no flickering it just sticks there ! I checked the water return tube - nowt coming out.

So my thesis is thus -

the 2015 has less power 1000w and auto shuts off after 5 mins but it has a bigger stainless steel boiler (possibly to compensate for the smaller element during water delivery) - certainly it seems to steam better than the older model. Most importantly its delivering 9bar all day long at the group head based on my observations.

Why am I bothering to share all this and probably be stoned to death - well in my view the 2015 now 2016 model is the entry point for anyone buying a new machine, later many members of the forum enjoy and stick with or move on to bigger and better machines from classics, what I'm saying is that the 2015 has had a very negative press on this and other forums often preventing individuals taking there first step on the yellow brick road that leads to londium land

I think that it is just as good as the old model - there ive said it:exit:










Edit and here is the OPV valve on the 2015 classic (thanks to @MartinB _) for discovering this and @jumboratty for the link


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jehovah!!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Jehovah!!


Blasphemer !


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No, Brexiter


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks aside, why would you buy a new Classic over a Sage DTP?

Also leaving price aside for the moment, as the DTP is often available for Gaggia Classic monies.

edit: sorry if this is a bit off topic, maybe a question deserved of its own thread


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Dylan said:


> Looks aside, why would you buy a new Classic over a Sage DTP?
> 
> Also leaving price aside for the moment, as the DTP is often available for Gaggia Classic monies.
> 
> edit: sorry if this is a bit off topic, maybe a question deserved of its own thread


thought Sage at least £500 to £1000 - classic £250 - maybe I'm tight - I suppose I like the reparability of the classic.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jimbojohn55 said:


> thought Sage at least £500 to £1000 - classic £250 - maybe I'm tight - I suppose I like the reparability of the classic.


Duo Temp Pro is £300 at the moment, but often around £260.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Looks aside, why would you buy a new Classic over a Sage DTP?
> 
> Also leaving price aside for the moment, as the DTP is often available for Gaggia Classic monies.
> 
> edit: sorry if this is a bit off topic, maybe a question deserved of its own thread


It's all proprietary so leaves little room for experimentation with shower screens, different baskets (VST in particular, not sure if anyone here has tried the La Pavoni's?) and also there is no naked portafilter available at the moment which is pooooooooo,

also all the sexy tampers are 58.XXmm too.

In hindsight the D.T.P. may save the end user more money in the long run haha...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> heated the machine up for 20mins (yes I had to keep turning it on again as* it turns off after 5*)
> 
> the 2015 has less power 1000w and *auto shuts off after 5 mins* but it has a bigger stainless steel boiler (possibly to compensate for the smaller element during water delivery) - certainly it seems to steam better than the older model. Most importantly its delivering 9bar all day long at the group head based on my observations.
> 
> Why am I bothering to share all this and probably be stoned to death - well in my view the 2015 now 2016 model is the entry point for anyone buying a new machine, later many members of the forum enjoy and stick with or move on to bigger and better machines from classics, what I'm saying is that the 2015 has had a very negative press on this and other forums often preventing individuals taking there first step on the yellow brick road that leads to londium land


I have a 2015 model, its in the box it came in.

I thought the auto shut off was after 9 mins not the 5 mins you state

You fail to mention the gripe most owners have are the leaking shower screen due to the inferior mechanical valve fitted and also the group seal is an integral plastic shim that has a nasty habit of breaking and cant be simply replaced, you need a whole new complete head unit which also means you have to remove the boiler to fit it and cost to replace in the region of £25ish

Now, after your enthusiastic review I expect to see your 2015 in the for sale section








perhaps on the strength of this thread I should get mine on 1st


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

But you can't drop the new model to 6 bar. All the cool kids run 6 bar.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

risky said:


> But you can't drop the new model to 6 bar. All the cool kids run 6 bar.


Post #115

seems you can alter the OPV on the 2015 model if you was so inclined

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21593-Poss-mod-no-goes-on-the-2015-Classic/page12&highlight=2015+poss


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

hi jumboratty

Your right about the leaking mech valve - for me it has been a quick fix of stretching the spring and refitting, as for the group seal portafilter ear shim ( its not gone on mine yet) possibly they have changed the design ? but certainly a pain in the Arboretum when it goes.

I'm sticking with my 2015 for the moment, the pre 2015 is a gift for my daughter - just replaced two thermostats, showerscreen, wand upgrade, citric acid descale, cafilat silicon seal and its all ready for delivery tomorrow so you have plenty of time to list yours first.

Back to my original thoughts - in my mind the 2015 is a match for the pre 2015 - both have issues and areas of weakness but all can be managed or overcome - I suppose I think that people are put off the 2015 too quickly when particularly over the lack of an OPV when in reality its hitting 9 bar spot on all the time anyway.

Edit - Your right - so the 2015 does have an OPV - well il be a monkeys uncle - at least this news will stop the critics and open the doorway to more 2015 2016 purchasers.

Bang on


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

risky said:


> But you can't drop the new model to 6 bar. All the cool kids run 6 bar.


Your right all the cool kids run 6 bar - heres some celebrating their achievement


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Your right all the cool kids run 6 bar - heres some celebrating their achievement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is risky?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> Which one is risky?


Not sure....but I think I'm the one on the right.


----------

